# New pictures of my baby!



## Jess_sully (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey everyone,







Well, I just gotthis new little collageof myRhinelander baby, and I couldn't help sharing them. The baby that Iposted pictures of earlier (and whose picture is in my avator)coincidentally turned out to be a doe, so she will be going to anotherpet home. However, there was one other charlie in the litter, and he isnow officially reserved for moi! He is the buck (obviouslly) on thebottom... he is very poorly marked as far as Rhines go... no fulleyecircles, barely any black mottled in at all, no side spots, and athin herringbone. However, I think it really adds to his cuteness andmakes himadorable in a goofy/quirky sort of way. He's fourweeks old now and in these pictures, and he will be coming home with meon *Thursday, September 29th*. Only three weeks left to wait!

So, I've decided to give him a German name, since he is 1/2 German (hismother was imported from Germany). The names I'm deciding between arebelow. Any votes would be helpful!

*Otto*- "wealthy, eighth", *Otis*- "acute", *Merril*-"famous", *Barnie*- "brave", *Emmett*- "engergetic,powerful", and *Edwin* "prosperous friend".


----------



## Haley (Sep 6, 2006)

Oohh..he is adorable! You lucky girl 

Actually, I think he's cuter than the girl. I like his marking better,actually (but I know nothing about breeds and just judge by what Ithink is cute) 

Love all the names..I think Emmett is my favorite.

Keep us posted :bunnydance:

-Haley


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 6, 2006)

I love Emmett!


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 6, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Actually, I think he's cuter than the girl. I like his marking better,actually (but I know nothing about breeds and just judge by what Ithink is cute)




I think he's cuter, too... even though they're totally wrong, heh.That's why he's going to be a spoiled PET and now a show bunny!  I'llkeep that name in mind!


----------



## aeposten (Sep 6, 2006)

He's so adorable!! And such a big boy for beingso young. I can't wait until you bring him home (and take pictures)! Ilove the little spots on either side of his nose.

Also, I like the name Otto (but Otis is a close second).

-Amy


----------



## missyscove (Sep 6, 2006)

He's so adorable! 

German names, eh. I'm 1/4 German, but that's the side of me Imost identify with. My last name is derived from the Germanword for Radish, rettich, but spelled differently. I reallylike Otis, though I can't see why Hans isn't on the list .Hans is a family name in my family.


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 6, 2006)

Ahhh, it seems like he's calling for you, lol.Two partial germans  I do have some more traditional names such asHans, Anton, Gustav, and Augustus on the list, but I'm just not sure ifthey fit him seeing his picture.  Also, I believe there is a mini lopon the board named Gustav, and I'm going for an original name here, Ihate copiers so I don't want to make one of myself


----------



## missyscove (Sep 7, 2006)

That little moustache he's got going, so adorable. I'm definately voting for Hans.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 7, 2006)

AHHHHHH!!!!!! I love Rhinelanders! I am so bunnynapping him!

What about a German name with a theme? For example, I lovemusic so a good name would be Beethoven (yeah it's been done), Wagner,Johannes (Brahms)... and I love the name Amadeus. Mozart wasAustrian but that's pretty darn close.

Or there a name from one of Wagner's operas such as Tristan, Siegfried, or Tannhäuser. Am I a nerd or what?


----------



## aeposten (Sep 7, 2006)

Naturestee. the idea for using one of Wagner's operas as a name is great! (you are not alone in your nerdiness!)

Jess, you should definitely consider Tannhäuser!


-Amy


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 7, 2006)

Great idea, Naturestee! Trust me, I'm surepeople think it's crazy enough that I'm insisting on a German name tobegin with, so maybe we're all just nerds. I love that idea, andAustrian is PREEETTTTY darn close. I like the name Amadeus a lot, butit seems a bit "regal" for the little man. Hmmm.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 7, 2006)

These people on our block had some retiredracing greyhounds they'd rescued... with a composer theme, Beethovenand Mozart, and I can't remember the others now, but reallyentertaining.


----------



## Kathy (Sep 7, 2006)

He is cute! He has that stripe running down his whole back like Romeo does as well!


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 8, 2006)

Here's the new and improved (slightly downsized, slightly enlarged) list of potential names. Votes, please 



[align=center]*Otis*- acute
[/align]
[align=center]*Otto*- wealthy, eighth (love the name, hate the definition)
[/align]

[align=center]*Merrill*- famous

[/align]
[align=center]*Schubert*- austrian composer
[/align]
[align=center]*Edsel*- noble, bright
[/align]
[align=center]*Hansel *or* Hans*- god is gracious
[/align]

[align=center]*Brahms*- famous german composer
[/align]

[align=center]*Anton*- worthy of praise



[/align]

[align=center]If anyone knows any other good Germanorigin or German related names, feel free to share. I want a name thatis strange enough to provoke questions, so that I have an excuse toexplain his heritage and reasoning for the name 
[/align]


----------



## Haley (Sep 8, 2006)

how is Otto pronounced? "Ah-toe"?? or "Oh-toe"? 

If its "Ah-toe" I like that! I also like Anton (Have you ever read theEnder's Game series? That is a name in one of those books)

Im so excited for you to bring him home!


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes, like Ah-toe. I love that one, it's probablyone of my favorites but not quite as odd. Oh-toe when I said thatallowed I burst out laughing. "Oh, my toe!"  The breeder mentionedthat I could even come and get him next weekend, but that confused me.There were two litters, one born on the second and one on the seventh.I'm about 95% positive he was born on the 7th, so that would make himonly 5 weeks and 6 days old, which is too young. She hasn't even begunweaning him really yet. So maybe she mispoke or I'm just lost. Even ifhe was born on the 2nd, he would only be six and a half weeks old. Sheoriginally told me he'd be ready to go home on October 1st. So.... Idon't know. I'm trying to sort it out currently. 

I still can't make up my mind on the housing and have yet to order it!I will definitely do it tommorrow, though. Still deciding between anexpen and a crate.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 8, 2006)

*Anton! I love it! Something dashing about that name. Like he would be breaking hearts around the world.*


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 8, 2006)

A little heartbreaker  Yes, I agree. Charming all the girl-buns, heh.


----------



## Haley (Sep 8, 2006)

Just wanted to double check on the pronounciation, seeing as how everyone was confused on Basil (erBaah-zel ).

Wouldnt it just be cheaper to do a big one level NIC instead of the X-pen? 

If you get a large dog crate though, it my be sturdy enough to build asecond level. He might not even want a second level though. In myexperience, smaller buns like jumping up high, bigger ones like beingclose to the ground..)

hmmm...so many decisions for you!


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 8, 2006)

Actually, I found CHEAP exercise pens! I'm justdebating on height and flooring. I'm thinking just plain lineoleumflooring with towels over it that would be changed a lot before he'slittertrained. Check this out:http://www.jbpet.com/Shopping/product.asp?catalog_name=JBWholesale&amp;product_id=164-0209&amp;category_name=CratesExPenstalkabout CHEAP! I can get a 24" exercise pen (which I'm thinking will behigh enough since he's a large breed) for only $47.00 WITH tax. Crazy!


----------



## Haley (Sep 8, 2006)

Cool! I like the high sides..sometimes dog pens just dont have high enough sides for buns.

At the shelter where I volunteer, they use pens and put down plywoodcovered with those cheap tiles from Home Depot. Works great!


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, I know. I'm thinking of getting the 24"one, and until he's fully litterbox trained and neutered, having it ina 48" x 24" configuration using six panels. That leaves me two extrapanels which I can secure to the top as a lid in case he decides to tryto jump out when he's still young. TH breeder said he seems pretty laidback though, so it might not be much of a problem.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm still voting Hans.:bunnydance:


----------



## Crisi1987 (Sep 9, 2006)

i like the names.. Bernard and Paulos lol... i was looking up german names before on a baby names website


----------



## allison (Sep 9, 2006)

Wow, his coloring is amazing.


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks  Crisi, I love the name Bernard aswell. There is a guy in my grade named Bernard, but everyone calls himBernie. I think he'd remind me of him all the time, lol.


----------



## Michaela (Sep 9, 2006)

I think Anton is a really cute name! I hope you call him that. And he is really beautiful!


----------



## Haley (Sep 27, 2006)

Sooo..is the little man home with you yet or what? I wasnt sure what day exactly he was coming home.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Haley (Oct 1, 2006)

:waiting:The suspense is killing me! :wink


----------



## naturestee (Oct 1, 2006)

Update, please!


----------



## MaevePotter (Oct 3, 2006)

I like otto or otis. Anton I just wouldn't dopersonally because it reminds me of a funny german/austrian song called'anton aus tirol" its sung in bavarian dialect and is saying thingslike how he's such a hottie and all the girls want him.. "i am sobeautiful, I am so great, I am the anton from tirol..." etc lol. 

Why wouldn't you get the girl? You could get her spayed.. they are bothcute, but I like the girls markings better, I just love black andorange, its like a calico kitty!


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2006)

is that one of evie's rhines? she is a great breeder, my whole rhinelander herd(when i bred) was from her. . .

here is the first rhinelander i had (from evie)







his name was smash. . .rhinelanders are great rabbits! you will love having one!


----------



## sunnybunny (Oct 7, 2006)

Siegfried!!!!

:colors::colors::colors::colors::colors::colors:


----------

